# What should I do with my cage?



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm done with the free range rat thing for now. Maybe I'll try it again when they get older or fatter. So in the meantime, I need to maximize the room I have in my cage. Its about 4.4 cubic feet, which seems just barely comfortable for 2 rats. I cant adjust the ramps or levels, but I can hang alot of stuff. I currently have a large 2 story hammock in the middle, with crawl holes to go between. I'm going to strap a pringle can to one of the sides with zipties too, see if that helps. But what else can I do? Does this look sufficient or should I look into a bigger cage?


----------



## clossboss (Mar 22, 2010)

i would say you should look into getting a larger cage. have you used a cage calculator for the dimensions of your cage?


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

It does look a little squishy... keep an eye out on craigslist! I paid nothing for my cage and it's 14"X36", and I took a few hours in an afternoon to build an extension with some extra hardware cloth my dad had. You may even be able to get an old rabbit or guinea pig cage and use the cage you have as an extension (since those cages tend to be boring and flat).


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

The cage is 16x19x22.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

If you type out that size in http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml it says:

"This cage would be barely large enough for one rat. Rats are social animals and are happier and more confident with a same-sex friend."

So i would say start looking for a bigger cage. And before buying one(if used) always ask for the dimensions first and check the rat calculator site


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

Huh, I calculated it and its 3.87 cubic feet, which is close to the 2/rat ratio.

I guess I'll start looking on craigslist for a bigger cage then. I've noticed that alot of the larger and more popular cages do not have very deep trays. Wouldnt the rats just kick the bedding out and on the floor?


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Probably. Fleece is a good alternative, imo... you have to change it more often but I'd think that'd be easier to do anyway. Plus, it's eco-friendly & reusable! XD Then you can get a high-walled plastic box as a litter pan. That's my plan for my girls, anyway... we'll see how well they adapt to it.


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

I tried fleece. I hated it because it reeked of urine so quickly. It wasn't so eco friendly when I had to wash it repeatedly. I rather spend money.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Nov 4, 2010)

If you sprinkle a toutch of baking soda under the fleece it absorbs the urine and feces odor. You can also leave an open box of baking soda somewhere near your rattys cage which will help with any odors in the air. I love my fleece!


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

I almost got this, but couldnt fit it into my car. The thing is gigantic.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/for/2046137583.html


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Aww, bummer! That would have been a fantastic cage from the looks of it.


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ya, but the wood isnt treated. I didnt want to go through the trouble of varnishing everything either.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

I hear ya on that one.


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky me. I found someone on the pennysaver giving away a 5 foot tall ferret cage. Problem is, I dont know where to put it. I cant lug it up and down the stairs every time I decide to clean it, and I dont want them stinking up the living room.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

with our Ferret nation we clean it by taking out all plastic items including the pans wash those in tub and then take a bucket to wipe down the bars and such, and we try once a year to take outside the whole cage to shower it down in summer.


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

Man, this cage is awesome. The actual cage is split in 2 halves, so I only used the bottom half. Otherwise it would be a tower. I still have like half the platforms, a ferret ball, a bunch of blankets left over. I think I might toss the blankets though, they really stink of ferret.










But I cant seem to figure out what these are. The left one is clearly a door, but all the doors are in place. I dont know what the right ones are...


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Maybe they're handles or water bottle holders?


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

the right things are to hold the cage to the plastic bottom. I had i cage just like that one too if you see here http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/my-first-home-deluxe-multilevel-large.htm in the picture on the sides of bottom cage how the hooks go to hold(not same cage as yours but same company)


----------

